# Fotoxx



## Anonymous (Sep 1, 2009)

Fotoxx is a free open source Linux program for photo editing and collection management. The goal is to meet most user needs while remaining fast and easy to use. 

What's the chance of someone actually doing that?
The web page is:

http://kornelix.squarespace.com/fotoxx/

Thank you very much.

Mitja
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## Voltar (Sep 1, 2009)

Never heard of it, but a quick look shows that all the dependencies are available, so it shouldn't be too hard to port. 

I could give it a try if no one else wants to, always wanted to try a port.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> Never heard of it, but a quick look shows that all the dependencies are available, so it shouldn't be too hard to port.
> 
> I could give it a try if no one else wants to, always wanted to try a port.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 23, 2009)

Do anyone have a success with fotoxx, please?
Thanks.

Mitja
------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## stast (Oct 7, 2009)

It compiles and running, but it hangs while opening picture (only at my host ?).
Here is a port:
http://www.stasyan.com/devel/ports/fotoxx-8.5.1.tar.gz

There is some tips for build this port:
1) install graphics/ufraw _without_ GIMP options (or you will be wait a lot of time while GIMP and dependencies install...)
2) after installing graphics/freeimage made symlink:
cd /usr/local/lib && ln -s libfreeimage.so.3 libfreeimage.so

and now you can build and run fotoxx.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 7, 2009)

stast said:
			
		

> It compiles and running, but it hangs while opening picture (only at my host ?).
> Here is a port:
> http://www.stasyan.com/devel/ports/fotoxx-8.5.1.tar.gz
> 
> ...



I didn't try yet but...thank you very much.


----------

